# so arvid is fake?



## Eduardo DOV (Apr 10, 2020)

@ArvidGustavsson

@TraumatisedOgre

explain this


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 10, 2020)

yes


----------



## Hector (Apr 10, 2020)

Imagine caring


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 10, 2020)

Inspect elements me


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Apr 10, 2020)

yeah he is larping


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Apr 10, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> Inspect elements me


probably lol


ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> yeah he is larping


nanh i think he is real


----------



## william (Apr 10, 2020)

OH BOY ANOTHER ARVID THREAD


----------



## LOOKMAXXER (Apr 10, 2020)

OMG we got fooled


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 10, 2020)

LOOKMAXXER said:


> *OMG I got fooled*


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 10, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> @ArvidGustavsson
> 
> @TraumatisedOgre
> 
> ...


https://looksmax.org/threads/if-you-stay-on-this-site-or-discord-youre-never-gonna-be-a-chad.124402/
It’s all on this thread. I asked if he was real and he said he was larping and that “Arvid” is some male model on insta with 4K followers. I didn’t even care cause I honestly don’t know if hes trolling me or not. Don’t know how U can larp for months and then tell someone and ruin it all. He sounded like he was serious tho. I also don’t care if he’s trolling, really couldn’t care less, it’s funny either way.




Greeicy said:


> Inspect elements me


https://looksmax.org/threads/if-you-stay-on-this-site-or-discord-youre-never-gonna-be-a-chad.124402/
It’s legit


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/if-you-stay-on-this-site-or-discord-youre-never-gonna-be-a-chad.124402/
> It’s all on this thread. I asked if he was real and he said he was larping and that “Arvid” is some male model on insta with 4K followers. I didn’t even care cause I honestly don’t know if hes trolling me or not. Don’t know how U can larp for months and then tell someone and ruin it all. He sounded like he was serious tho. I also don’t care if he’s trolling, really couldn’t care less, it’s funny either way.
> 
> 
> ...


I’m leaving this site soon bro why tf did you tell people i asked you not to
People who’ve seen this thread: this didn’t happen ok i’m not larping ok, don’t tell anyone


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I’m leaving this site soon bro why tf did you tell people i asked you not to
> People who’ve seen this thread: this didn’t happen ok i’m not larping ok, don’t tell anyone


I can’t tell if you’re serious at this point. Why ruin an elaborate larp that everyone is so in on? You’re a retard if ur actually larping, u wasted months being some random person to get attention from men on an inkwell forum. Jfl at u cuck


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I can’t tell if you’re serious at this point. Why ruin an elaborate larp that everyone is so in on? You’re a retard if ur actually larping, u wasted months being some random person to get attention from men on an inkwell forum. Jfl at u cuck






If its too good to be true, it probably is


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Apr 10, 2020)

@ArvidGustavsson lives on your head rent free 

3 threads a day about his narcy trolling


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

schizocel said:


> @ArvidGustavsson lives on your head rent free
> 
> 3 threads a day about his narcy trolling


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Apr 10, 2020)

Why would someone larp with that guy

Its a LARP inside LARP, a LARPCEPTION if I may say. he’s tryna see if you guys would believe that face is a model’s


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Apr 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 347935
> View attachment 347937
> View attachment 347938


Men DO approach


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 10, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Why would someone larp with that guy
> 
> Its a LARP inside LARP, a LARPCEPTION if I may say. he’s tryna see if you guys would believe that face is a model’s


He knew that someone would make a thread about it. “Arvid is larping (megathread)”. 200 IQ if he larped larping.


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 10, 2020)

Lmao imagine losing 800 hours on a incel forum just to get some attention.This is autistic to extreme.There is no coming back from this,and its indeed over for you.OVER


----------



## Deleted member 3195 (Apr 10, 2020)

lol, poses and shit too aspie to be a larp
+ low tier models look better


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 10, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I can’t tell if you’re serious at this point. Why ruin an elaborate larp that everyone is so in on? You’re a retard if ur actually larping, u wasted months being some random person to get attention from men on an inkwell forum. Jfl at u cuck





Chad1212 said:


> Lmao imagine losing 800 hours on a incel forum just to get some attention.This is autistic to extreme.There is no coming back from this,and its indeed over for you.OVER


That’s why I don’t think he’s larping. He trolled me, I don believe someone faked all of that for attention for 800 hours.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Apr 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 347934
> If its too good to be true, it probably is



i think you are real for the aspie faces
i think u're fake for not caring posting ur face like that, no one does that except for pietrosiek.


----------



## Madhate (Apr 10, 2020)

There's only one guy we can call to truly reveal his identity. Whether he's a larper or not.
@Aesthetic the king of all larpers


----------



## karbo (Apr 10, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> That’s why I don’t think he’s larping. He trolled me, I don believe someone faked all of that for attention for 800 hours.





Chad1212 said:


> Lmao imagine losing 800 hours on a incel forum just to get some attention.This is autistic to extreme.There is no coming back from this,and its indeed over for you.OVER


@Aesthetic u have something to add?


----------



## lookismfugee (Apr 10, 2020)

imagine being so pitt people doubt u actually exist


----------



## Aesthetic (Apr 10, 2020)

Madhate said:


> There's only one guy we can call to truly reveal his identity. Whether he's a larper or not.
> @Aesthetic the king of all larpers





karbo said:


> @Aesthetic u have something to add?


He is probably lying about that he is ¨larping¨, i refuse to believe someone is stupid enough to reveal that he is larping after months of doing it on a random public thread.

This is probably him wanting to farm attention for himself to fuel his narcyness. He sees a couple of threads about him supposedly ¨larping¨ just to post his pics and prove he was never larping and that people find him so goodlooking they thought he is a larp.

Knowing him and the narcylevels he has. This is the most likely thing.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

Jfl at people thinking i’m larping this is definitly me


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Apr 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Jfl at people thinking i’m larping this is definitly me



Pm me your face with your username.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Apr 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Jfl at people thinking i’m larping this is definitly me


Keep this up

You will soon be engraved in this site rent free forever


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Keep this up
> 
> You will soon be engraved in this site rent free forever


Rent, free


----------



## onnysk (Apr 10, 2020)

he's larping to not get banned on .co


----------



## LordGodcat (Apr 10, 2020)

Sick of seeing this faggot everywhere


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 10, 2020)

I am Arvid


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 10, 2020)

Miring my high iq to make him employ some plan to troll .me more tbh tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> I am Arvid


You just exposed YOURSELF


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 348687


Damn I look good in motion


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Why would someone larp with that guy
> 
> Its a LARP inside LARP, a LARPCEPTION if I may say. he’s tryna see if you guys would believe that face is a model’s


I was thinking about nick Madrid or some tik tok chads cause they have some autistic shit aswell


----------



## Blitz (Apr 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You just exposed YOURSELF


Top tier work son I'm proud of your trolling skills


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 10, 2020)

too gl to be real


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 10, 2020)

hes larping as a larp


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> hes larping as a larp


Cope for being mogged


Beetlejuice said:


> too gl to be real


i prob shouldn’t have choosen a guy who mogs opry


----------



## DianabolDownie (Apr 10, 2020)

Gotta come clean, @ArvidGustavsson is @BrendioEEE
@BrendioEEE is @PrettyBoyMaxxing 
Prettyboy is the alt of @Gudru, which is actually me


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

DianabolDownie said:


> Gotta come clean, @ArvidGustavsson is @BrendioEEE
> @BrendioEEE is @PrettyBoyMaxxing
> Prettyboy is the alt of @Gudru, which is actually me


So basically i own 8 accounts


----------



## DianabolDownie (Apr 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> So basically i own 8 accounts


8 accounts owned by you, which is owned by me, which is owned by @TraumatisedOgre


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

DianabolDownie said:


> 8 accounts owned by you, which is owned by me, which is owned by @TraumatisedOgre


Feels bad talking to myself


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 10, 2020)

DianabolDownie said:


> 8 accounts owned by you, which is owned by me, which is owned by @TraumatisedOgre


I hold all the accounts on .me It’s just me talking to myself.


ArvidGustavsson said:


> Feels bad talking to myself


Hi myself


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I hold all the accounts on .me It’s just me talking to myself.
> 
> Hi myself


I feel kinda lonely for talking to myself on multiple accounts


----------



## GorLee (Apr 10, 2020)

JFL I dont even know anymore


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

GorLee said:


> JFL I dont even know anymore


----------



## lookismfugee (Apr 10, 2020)

ruthless badboy basement dweller indeed people cant accept it and cope with muhh larp. jfl tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 11, 2020)

lookismfugee said:


> ruthless badboy basement dweller indeed people cant accept it and cope with muhh larp. jfl tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 11, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 348856


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 11, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


>


Mirin chimp side


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 11, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


>


Mogs me


----------



## lookismfugee (Apr 11, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


>


slayer forward groth. even photoshop cant make him incel


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 12, 2020)

Define ”fake”?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 13, 2020)

Legit 0 proof


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 4, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> hes larping as a larp


What if That’s a larp though?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jul 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 4, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> View attachment 493229


Mirin


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Lookfaxx (Jul 7, 2020)

Wtf is even an ardvark


----------

